# Triads, body parts, and instruments, oh my!



## mycrofft (Feb 19, 2014)

Over the centuries people have tried for immortality by naming medical stuff after themselves. One particularly busy fellow was Dr Jean-Martin Charcot (1825-1863); as WIkipedia reports, he "...is associated with at least 15 medical eponyms" (stuff you name after yourself…like rockstars' first albums? Yeah!).
ANYWAY: 
1. Share an odd or interesting one with us?
2. Make one up for yourself or another EMTLIFE participant?

AN example of the latter:
" MYCROFFT'S DIAD: evidence of the brevity of true street employment of an EMT. Signs are: asking about the best knife to carry; wanting to know if you can buy oxygen, AED, or KED for your own car kit".

Anyone else?:huh:


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 19, 2014)

*Oh, Crikey! Nazi Eponyms!*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_medical_eponyms_with_Nazi_associations

These are Wikipedia's medical epynoms derived from the infamous Nazi experiments. Just the thing to hear about while you're sitting there in Nuremburg with your lawyer, minding your own business….


----------

